# Label Preservation



## Bottle Diver

Hello:

 I am new to this site, and thought I would start by asking a question I can never seem to get a good answer for.

 Despite what my handle may suggest, I actually have a few bottles with intact labels.  However, these labels are beginning to look like they will crumble if anything even slightly touches them, and some have fallen off their respective bottles.  Is there any way to prevent labels from deteriorating, and to reattach them safely to their bottles?

 I did browse the site briefly to see if this question had already been addressed but did not find anything, I apologize if I missed it.

 Thanks


----------



## BRIAN S.

Hi and welcome to the forum bottle diver !
 I know of no good way to preserve a label. I have seen people spray them with clear spray . And I think that looks tacky , but that's just my opinion. But that may be your only alternative if they are crumbling.  The best way to keep the labels intact is to keep them out of direct sunlight and keep them dry and do not handle them very much. They will last a long time if you do this ! Someone else on the board may know a better way . 
 You can reattach a label to a bottle with White Elmers glue. I have done this and it works very well. Put a very very thin coat of glue on the bottle were you are going to attach the label. ( Make sure you put the glue on the bottle and NOT on the label ) .Then put the label on to the glue and slightly rub over it ( Don't rub to much ) . And leave it alone to dry. You can carefully scrape off the excess glue around the edges later after the glue dries. This is very tricky operation believe it or not . Because the very thin coat of glue dries very quickly and also the label sticks were it is put when coming in contact with the glue ( crooked or not). So , you have to do it quickly and accurately ..there's NO second chance at this. So , I would practice a little on and old bottle and a piece of paper about the size of your label before attempting this on the real thing.  Hope this helps , Brian


----------



## Bottle Diver

Thanks for the reply Brian.  A couple of them I may actually have to try that clear coat method you mentioned, they are in pretty rough shape.  The rest hopefully I can re-attach, and they will last for a few more years.


----------



## BRIAN S.

Bottlediver 
 On your unattached labels .....you might want to carefully place them in a book for a week or so and press them flat like one would do pressing a flower. It makes them nice and flat and a little easier to work with.  Good luck , Brian


----------



## Bottle Diver

I may be able to do that to one or two, but I think the others might crack.  Would pressing them weaken them faster in the long run?  For my really crumbly ones, do you know what kind of spray people use to clear coat them?

 Thanks again


----------



## BRIAN S.

bottlediver.....If they are that brittle.....DON'T try to press them !
 I would go to a Hobby/Art store and get a clear spray that they use to spray and coat a charcoal sketch.  That spray should keep from ruining the colors or making them bleed on your labels.  Hope this helps ! Brian


----------



## Bottle Diver

Hey Brian, 

 Thanks for the advice, I will try some of your tips!


----------



## Northeast Bottlediver

Bottle Diver,
  I`ve found that a clear coat is perfect for labels still found intact. You must be finding them in fresh water I guess?
 Car model clearcoat works well you can find it at your local toysRus in the model car dept.
 hope this helped out


----------



## Bottle Diver

Hello NE Bottle Diver!

 These bottles aren't from u/w, I'm not that good at finding old bottles!  

 While most of my collection is through diving, I found these ones in the basement of my parents century farm when I was a teenager.  That is what kind of started me into collecting.  Once I started diving, I realized I could combine my two favorite hobbies into one awesome one!

 Thanks for the tip on the clear coat.  I just picked up some glue today and pulled out my old bottle of clear artist spray, but I think I will pick-up some of that stuff you mentioned and try that too.  While I realize some people find it tacky to coat labels, mine are really falling apart, and I figured a coated label is better than no label at all right?

 Thanks again!


----------



## BRIAN S.

Your right Diver !
 The old labels make for some interesting reading thats for sure !
 The contents of some of these old products......It just amazes me that people used to take this stuff. And the things the products claimed to cure......unbelievable !
 When you get the labels on ....share some pics with the board please !  
  Brian


----------



## Bottle Diver

I just finished spraying them and re-gluing a couple that had fallen right off this weekend, like you suggested.  It seems to have worked perfectly.  I ended up going with the spray coating for charcoal sketches.  After looking at the clear coat for models, I thought it may make the labels a bit more ridgid and shiny than I wanted.  The spray looks great, it didn't affect the natural colouring at all and there is no "fake" gleam or anything, just an invisible coating to protect from dust, light and rubbing, etc.

 I agree with you about the contents, super good reading, if nothing else it is good for a laugh or two.  I can't believe some of these mixtures didn't make people more sick!

 I will try to post some pictures this week, none of them are super rare, but still some of my favs.

 Thanks again everyone!

 Meredith


----------



## Dive4bottles

I was wondering about that.  Could not for the life of me picture a paper label surviving X amount of years u/w, even in fresh water.  Not even pyro labels hold up u/w.  Only ones I found that survive u/w are the embossed labels like this one:


----------



## Bottle Diver

Yep, all of mine that are brought up from the depths are embossed like your example.  We are actually just getting back into the heavy bottle diving season.  Around November when most of the boats are pulled there is a small group of us that go out every weekend from shore all winter strictly to dive for bottles.   Also the colder temps in the winter allow us to get closer to the less than pristine waters of Halifax Harbour where a lot of the older stuff comes from, so hopefully I will have some more interesting posts coming up soon.


----------



## Bottle Diver

Hi Everybody:

 Here is the picture of my labeled bottles, as I promised some 10 posts ago []


----------

